# Anyone remember Dick Emery?



## cherrypie (Feb 25, 2012)

Found this video clip of Dick Emery.  This was a Saturday night programme on TV that was very popular in the 70's.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVpS4kJ8ZOg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh yes, so funny in his vicar get up with the teeth


----------



## gail1 (Feb 25, 2012)

yes i remember him great laugh


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2012)

It's a toss up between 'Mandy' and the punk rocker, as to who was my favourite ....

But then of course our Kenny's 'Sid Snot' would always take the Oscar for punks !


----------



## David H (Feb 25, 2012)

" You are awful, but, I like you"!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 25, 2012)

Very much a feature of my childhood. Funny the things that stay with you. 

Rob


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 25, 2012)

_Yea remember his show on TV, my dad used to cry with laughter watching him, lovely to reminisce!_


----------



## Woodwurdz (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes indeed - brilliant comic and also made a feature film ('Oh you are Awful') as well as his television series although the film was not far off characters in the TV series. A brilliant comic, sadly missed and shamefully his shows are not repeated today, unlike some that are flogged to death but perhaps some of the characters might not be very 'PC' today of course but it was nice to have lived through that era though


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2018)

"Too see him Nice". Good stuff


----------



## Contused (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## trophywench (Mar 11, 2018)

No - Mandy wouldn't exactly go down too well with quite a number of people these days - nor indeed Kenny Everett's Cupid either methinks.

I still remember Dick and Kenny with fondness - good innocent fun and it's just a shame there is no modern equivalent really.  Whoever happened to be bombing or threatening to bomb whoever elsewhere in the world - you could always guarantee a bloody good laugh at weekends back then.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2018)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Yea remember his show on TV, my dad used to cry with laughter watching him, lovely to reminisce!_


Seems to be missing that stuff now.A bit of silly light hearted humour


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 11, 2018)

It was a time when dragging up just for the fun of it wasn't political or controversial in any way. Not only Dick Emery, there were also the Monty Python Pepperpots and Tim Brook Taylor used to drag up for the Goodies. I remember the Goodies election special where Tim played the Maggie Thatcher type character and the last item on the manifesto was always lots and lots of spanking.

I liked the old English motorbikes.


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 12, 2018)

trophywench said:


> It's a toss up between 'Mandy' and the punk rocker, as to who was my favourite ....
> 
> But then of course our Kenny's 'Sid Snot' would always take the Oscar for punks !



What about Vyvian from The Young Ones?


----------



## Woodwurdz (Mar 12, 2018)

I think perhaps Kenny Everett may have had the edge - so to speak - but when you think about it, perhaps Kenny E was the Dick E of his day but more brash with it - and very close to the knuckle at times but then again ..'in all the best phossibel taste!'.


----------

